# Shane Carwin Training Schedule



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

> |I get asked a lot about my schedule so here it is. In the mornings I usually run or will use one of my breaks at work to run.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Source: http://www.shane-carwin.com


----------



## jennathebenda (Jul 24, 2009)

Dosent Carwin work full time? If so the man must be one of the busiest fighters in the UFC


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

SO...what does he do at the grudge training center. Intresting that he is running, I thought no fighter runs.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Reminds me of Franklin's training schedule the way he goes to a bunch of different places then puts it together on his own. If he wants to take his MMA game to the next level he should hook up with Extreme Couture, AKA, Greg Jackson, etc


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

Fieos said:


> Reminds me of Franklin's training schedule the way he goes to a bunch of different places then puts it together on his own. If he wants to take his MMA game to the next level he should hook up with Extreme Couture, AKA, Greg Jackson, etc


He does train with Greg Jackson, along with rashad, maquardt, and many others. Also trains boxing at T's KO.



> Grudge Training Center is Colorado's PREMIER training gym for fighters and everyday people who want to train like fighters. Located in Wheat Ridge. We offer a variety of classes from beginning levels of Boxing, Kickboxing, Gracie Jiu-Jitsu, Muay Thai, Kenpo Karate, Cardio Kickboxing, and MMA all the way up to World class levels of training and sparring. We teach very effective techniques with solid foundation fundamentals in a safe and fun environment. ATTITUDE is not accepted at our gym, HARD WORK is. Students from ages 8 and up are welcome to join our Kenpo Karate. Students from ages 14 and up are welcome in all of our other classes. Our gym has men's and women's locker rooms with showers available. There is a waiting area for your guests to sit comfortably while you workout. Our training facility consists of various punching bags, a weight set, 2 tread mills, cardio bike, a padded wrestling and fitness area, an 18' professional Everlast boxing ring, and a Regulation size UFC Octagon Cage. Our gym is also home to , 7 Time World Pancrase Champion and UFC contender Nate "The Great" Marquardt, #9 ranked Heavyweight UFC contender Shane Carwin, former UFC Light Heavyweight World Champion 'SUGAR' Rashad Evans, UFC Light Heavyweight contender Keith 'MEAN' Jardine, UFC Light Heavyweight contender Eliot 'FIRE' Marshal, Ring of Fire Heavyweight Champion Brendan 'SHOWTIME' Schaub, UFC veteran Alvin 'KID' Robinson, the current ISKA, and UCC World Middleweight Champion and UFC veteran Duane 'BANG' Ludwig, current Ring of Fire Lightweight Champion Tyler Toner, former two time Ring of Fire Champion Christain Allen, current RMBB featherweight Champion Carlos Huerta, current RMBB Lightweight Champion Jeremiah Record, and the former WBC Continental Americas Champion and WBC YOUTH World Champion Manuel Perez. So if you want to train like a Champion then come and train where the Champions train, at Grudge Training Center...
> 
> Source: http://www.tskofightclub.com/


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Uchaaa said:


> SO...what does he do at the grudge training center. Intresting that he is running, I thought no fighter runs.


Odd, I thought no fighter didn't run, even that BJ Penn fellow. 

http://www.mmascraps.com/2008/05/bj-penn-trains-for-his-upcoming-fight.html


----------



## GrabthemCakes (Aug 4, 2009)

The man works so very and has a GREAT body. Imagine on Tues and Thurs nights wrestling a man that is not only massive but has chisled that frame into a ripped gladiator type bod. I am sure he is able to pin most anyone down and have his way with them.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

He obviously gets the physical aspect of his game taken care of... but I wonder what kind of impact working full time with the extra chaotic stress has on his mind game. You would think that would become overwhelming at some point.


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

jasvll said:


> Odd, I thought no fighter didn't run, even that BJ Penn fellow.
> 
> http://www.mmascraps.com/2008/05/bj-penn-trains-for-his-upcoming-fight.html


Ok, you got me. But penn seems to be the only one, and his cardio sucked.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Uchaaa said:


> Ok, you got me. But penn seems to be the only one, and his cardio sucked.


I'm not sure where you got the idea that fighters don't run, but I don't think the evidence is on your side.

Greg Jackson:


> We do a lot of Olympic lifting stuff. We work kettlebells, we're big fans of running on our mountain (Sandia Crest) here, which is about 11,100 feet. And then just a lot of push-ups, sit-ups and pull-ups. These are old-fashioned butt-whooping exercises.


http://www.ultimategrapplingmag.com/content/view/656/37/

Tito Ortiz:


> There are lots of sacrifices in becoming a fighter of course, especially an Ultimate Fighter. It's the hard work  the road work, the lifting, the boxing, the wrestling, the jiu-jitsu
> ...
> On the weekends, Saturdays are the days we do our mountain runs and lift weights. I can't leave the mountain to go have a fun time with my son at Disneyland  because I'm training. I spend time away from my son when I am up at Big Bear. He comes up to visit me once every two or three weeks. I have to sacrifice to make sure I'm in the right shape, the right mindset, so when I step into the Octagon I know I'm ready.


http://www.baltimoresun.com/sports/bal-ortizqa1218,0,3366285.story

Michael Bisping training his UF team:


> However, come the second week, and Henderson refused to move and the producers said he could have the best training slots all through the series. I was a bit miffed, especially as we’d been promised these times would alternate, but we got on with it and started incorporating early morning road work into our routine.


http://www.bisping.tv/?q=node/50

Let's not forget Rich Franklin and his infamous basement treadmill.

The list could get really long if we wanted.


----------



## bileye (Feb 7, 2008)

Uchaaa said:


> Ok, you got me. But penn seems to be the only one, and his cardio sucked.



Hi there, just curious as to why you gathered this. Every fighter documentary or training schedule I've read has had running involved. 
Be it HIIT Sprinting or longer running.

A few that come to mind are, TIto, Cro cop (says he does alot), Rampage (says he hates running), Bj, Fedor. I could go on... :thumb02:


----------



## Thunder1 (Aug 16, 2008)

"He obviously gets the physical aspect of his game taken care of... but I wonder what kind of impact working full time with the extra chaotic stress has on his mind game. You would think that would become overwhelming at some point."

He's already said his job is therapeutic to him. In Between training sessions he doesn't just sit on the couch. That should answer everyone's previous questions about him being dedicated because he still has a job. Any more training than that and you'd probably be over training.


----------

